
Can WheelTug, a Driveable Aircraft Nosewheel, Save Airlines Money? - chr1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelgoldstein/2020/09/11/can-wheeltug-a-driveable-aircraft-nosewheel-save-airlines-money/
======
ampdepolymerase
If it is really "less than 3 inches wide", it is most likely a wheel hub motor
with a much bigger diameter. 3 inches thick would be a much better
description. (This is all conjecture.)

~~~
Vaelatern
Doesn't say it's 3x3.

